# Maribeth 1 - by Chubluvman (~BBWs,Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## chubluvman (Dec 27, 2005)

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWG -_ Two college coeds explore the fat lane

Part of this is posted in the weight gain story room. I am starting it from the beginning and putting it on here for all of you to enjoy!

*Maribeth
by Chubluvman*​
Maribeth Wallace left high school as a fairly active and intellegent girl. She was quite active in clubs and was also popular amongst her classmates. Upon graduation, she finished 28th in a class of 300. At 5'4" and 136 pounds she was very cute and had her share of male admirers tho she saw no one on a steady basis. 

At 19, Maribeth started college. She chose a school that was far enough away from home that she would have to live on campus. Of course her parents made sure she had a small fridge and microwave in her room and sent her away with a good supply of her favorite snacks.

Her roommate while at school was Angela Tyler, a cute, sort of chunky 21 year old transfer student who was still considered a freshman. She greeted Maribeth in her tight cut off shorts and a very tight t shirt. Angela suggested they go out for some pizza and to sample some of the nightlife on campus. Angela was 5'4" also but packed 160 pounds of sexy plumpness into her extremely tight outfit. 

Judging by the way she ate Angie loved every pound she was gaining. Angela ordered them a big pitcher of beer and a medium pizza to share and told Maribeth she should get used to eating lots of pizza while in college. Suprised that Angie could get her beer Maribeth had two big mugfuls before deciding to get back to the room to get settled in. 

Angie left with her stopping at the convenience store to pick up 2 40 oz. beers and some munchies for the night. Maribeth saw no harm in this since it seemed that Angie was quite good at smuggling in contrband items into the dorms. Later that night, the girls drank all the beer, ordered lots of Chinese take out and put a huge dent in Maribeth's snack supply.

Maribeth was soon to learn that college is indeed a stressful place. Coming from a school that wasn't really competitive, Maribeth was having a hard time keeping up. She was staying up later, drinking lots of Cokes and eating lots of candy bars to keep her energy up. Angela brought a 48 count box of the full sized Snickers bars so they would be well supplied. Angie also encouraged to eat her breakfast and lunch together as often as possible.

About a month later, Angie came home drunk. She stumbled into the room with a large pizza and a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi. Needing a break anyway, Maribeth checked her clock and saw that it was 2 am. She was ready for a snack and the 2 of them polished off the whole pizza. By 3 am both girls were laying on the floor, jeans unsnapped and stuffed bellies hanging outward. The next morning Maribeth was persuaded to go on a double date with Angie and her boyfriend.

After a very substancial dinner the girls headed off to the bar. Angie came back with a big pitcher of beer and 2 big mugs. About 20 minutes later Angela ordered them some chicken wings and a big order of fries. Dumping the last of the first pitcher of beer into Maribeth's mug, Angie got up to get them a refill. It was then that Maribeth noticed how fat Angie was getting. She looked to be at least 10 pounds heavier judging by the way those jeans were fitting her. 

Pouring their 4th beer each, Maribeth commented on Angie's bulging pot belly. "Yeah, I guess all the beer and pizza and candy bars are starting to work their magic." She was rubbing her belly as she said this. "Looks like you've been eating pretty good too Maribeth," Angie said as she caught Maribeth eating the last of the wings. 

Maribeth knew that she was also putting on some weight when she tried to pull on her favorite jeans tonight. She couldn't pull them up and was now wearing the biggest jeans she owned which were still too tight showing a big roll of fat over her waistline as she continued her grazing. 

"Angie, I don't know what to do!" "I got on the scale this morning and it read 151 pounds, I've gained 13 pounds in just 2 months!!! Is this normal?" 

Angie said,"You know Maribeth,college is no place to be worrying about your weight." "I've put on 10 pounds since coming back and now I'm at 174 pounds and I feel pretty sexy! My boyfriend wouldn't be taking me out so much if he didn't just love my dangerous curves!" The girls spent the rest of the night drinking beer and munching on snacks at the bar.

The next morning at 10:30, Maribeth got up and looked at herself in the mirror. last night's piggout didn't do too much damage and thought she should get out more often. Angie finally got up and was chatting to her boyfriend on the phone as Maribeth showered. On the phone, Bob wanted to know everything that Angie ate. 

As Angela went on describing the evenings happenings, Bob wanted to know if Maribeth would like to go on a date with them and his friend Jeff. Angela said she'd take care of everything and that they would all meet at the Buffet House where the guys would take them for dinner. Angie and Maribeth went to the cafeteria for a big hearty breakfast. 

Before Maribeth was able to finishe, Angie came back to the table with 4 donuts."Maribeth you just have to try these," Angie said with her mouth full. She put 2 on her plate and the other 2 on Maribeth's plate (she was really getting used to overeating now) 

The girls made quick work of the donuts and headed back up to the room to laze around and study. About an hour later, Angie rips open a big bag of chips and starts to munch. She asks Maribeth what her plans were for the night and to see if she wanted to go out with her Bob and Jeff.

"I don't know Anj," Maribeth said, "I've really put on some weight here and I don't have anything to wear now." Angela told her to wear something of her's and keep what she grew out of. 

"I hope Jeff likes fat girls." Maribeth said as she reached into the potato chip bag pulling out a huge handful for herself. At 155 pounds, Maribeth was a bit small for Angies newest stuff but Angie knew it wouldn't be long before they both would need a new wardrobe anyway.

Bob and Jeff were right on time and Bob noted how nice and chubby Angie was becoming. Angela suggested they go to the all you can eat buffett for dinner. Bob and Jeff were very pleased to hear this as they were pretty big guys and loved to eat as much as the girls did. 

At the restaurant everyone piled food high on their plates including Maribeth. She started slowing down a bit because she really liked Jeff and totally fell in love with his chubby body and sweet personality. Maribeth didn't want to eat like a pig in front of him. 

When everyone got up for seconds, Jeff had to persuade Maribeth not to be bashful because he loves a girl with a big appetite. The four of them returned to the table with plates teeming with food. Maribeth dug into a big rack of baby back ribs, buttered potatoes, beans and two overbuttered rolls. Maribeth made quick work of this plate and, at Jeff's insistance, joined him in a huge 3rd plateful of food. 

Angela breezed through her 3rd overfilled plate while Maribeth really struggled to finish hers. Angela, burping for effect, announced that she was going back up to try some desserts and got Maribeth to go up with her. 

"Do you guys eat like this all the time?" Maribeth asked, as Angie loaded 2 big pieces of both cheesecake and chocolate cake onto here plate.

"How do you think I got these dangerous curves girlfriend?", Angie said striking a pose with her big, fat hips.

"I think Jeff likes me but I can see me really getting fat if we keep seeing each other," Maribeth lamented, feeling the pressure of her stuffed belly pushing against her tight clothes. 

" Take some pie back with you and eat up Maribeth, I think the boys like women with some meat on their bones." 

With that, Maribeth forced down half of the banana cream pie from the dessert buffett before they all headed to the movies. 

The four of them went to dinner 5 more times together before Thanksgiving break. Maribeth was settling into some lazy, fattening habits from her friend. She also knew she had put on a few more pounds but figured she could keep borrowing from Angies too tight wardrobe. Now with her somewhat chubby belly sort of camoflaughed, Maribeth was ready to go home for the holidays. Jeff promised to call her so they might get together during the break.

When she got home Maribeth plopped herself on the couch next to her dad and started munch on potato chips with him. They polished off a huge bowl before Maribeth went back to the kitchen to refill it. Her dad noticed that she had filled out a bit but knew that the women in the family all grew some hips anyway. During the next few days, Maribeth's dad noticed his daughter's growing appetite and her new found love of junk food. He was even happy to see his wife snacking more than usual so he went to the store to stock up on goodies. (he secretly hoped his wife would keep gaining too)

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent Story 
I wanted to always have a friend in college but I didn't go to an away college my first 2 years but I'm going to make sure i got an away college my 3rd year of college you know so I can meet new people and get to know what life is all about I pretty much got to sip on some Apple Martini with Pucker and it was pretty strong and I slept til 11:17 that next morning  I was so sleepy from that day because I got up at 7:30am hoping my mom bought me this perfume that I really wanted I had to jew it out of her before she finally gave in. But your Story was Magnificant and I think you should continue the story


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, please continue!

You're doing well, so far.


Dennis


----------



## BustyRS (Dec 30, 2005)

Great start to the story. Please continue.


----------



## chubluvman (Jan 8, 2006)

*Chapter 2*

On Thanksgiving Day there was a lot of action in the kitchen as Maribeth, her mom, and her sister Bethany had been cooking up quite a spread. All of them were snacking as they cooked and none of them seemed concerned about how much they were eating. 

At dinner, her aunt mentioned something about college agreeing with Maribeth. Maribeth smiled sheepishly and looked down at her growing pot belly. 

"It's a good thing my boyfriend doesn't mind a little padding." Maribeth said playfully. Most of the other relatives didn't notice or didn't care about her 25 pound weight gain and many thought she was looking as attractive as ever.

At dinner Maribeth had seconds on everything including the pumpkin pie. Her father noted that his wife was also eating a lot more than usual. Although she was very full, Maribeth picked at the deviled eggs after dessert. Just then the phone rang. The jeans she had borrowed from Angie were feeling a bit more snug as Maribeth struggled up from the table. Jeff was on the other line. Maribeth loosened her jeans on the way upstairs and plopped down on her bed with the phone.

"Hi Jeff"

"Hey Maribeth, what are you doing?

"I just ate the largest meal in my life and I think I'm gonna burst. Maribeth said patting her soft, flabby belly.

"That's too bad,I was hoping you could come to our house to share dinner with us". 

Upon being invited to Jeff's for yet another Thanksgiving dinner, even though she felt stuffed, Maribeth easily accepted.
 
"Great" Jeff said, "I'll pick you up in an hour and a half, why don't you lay down for an hour and let your dinner digest because my mom has made a feast of all your favorite foods."

"She didn't have to do that Jeff," Maribeth protested, but it was too late and in vain.

"Mom loves cooking and when I told her you liked chocolate cream pie, she made 3 of them for you!, he replied. "I'll see you in a little while." 

"Bye Jeff " Maribeth said as she hung up the phone. Rubbing her distended belly she took Jeff's advice and fell asleep.

When Jeff came by to get Maribeth, he brought over another chocolate cream pie. 

"Don't worry this one isn't one of yours" Jeff said as he gave the pie to Maribeth's mom. Her mom marvelled and remarked that they will definately be slicing that pie up later. Meanwhile, her dad noticed Jeff's big hanging belly, which was beginning to really excite Maribeth as they were both gaining weight together. Looking at Jeff's big gut her Dad knew where his daughter's extra weight was coming from.

" I think you should come over here for dinner tomorrow night Jeff." said Maribeth's mom as Maribeth's eyes lit up.

" I'm sure we can get us a couple more pies for dessert, Mom always cooks way too much for us to eat." After making final arrangements for the next evening's dinner they left for Jeff's house.

Once at Jeff's house, Maribeth's hunger seemed to renew itself. The smells of all her favorite dishes were everywhere. 

"This was definately worth the 45 minute ride to get here!" Maribeth squealed. 

She got a glimpse of Jeff's mom through the hallway. She looked to be at least 300 pounds but was incredibly attractive. She had tons of food on the table but only 6 people were eating dinner. Six turned into 5 as Jeff's dad got called into work. He too was very large and had a big shopping bag full of food to take to work with him.

Jeff's 2 sisters Jody, 17 and Jennifer, 14 were helping their mother to put dinner on the table. Both girls were pretty heavy, Jody about 230 pounds on her 5'2" frame and Jen who looked like a butterball.

Jeff's mom heaped the food on all their plates and soon it became apparent how Jeff got his belly. 

"I've never smelled such a delicious meal, everything looks really good!" Maribeth said as she dug into her food, the buttered mashed potatoes just melting in her mouth. 

"Jeff told me what you liked so I made sure to have all your favorites and made enough so you could have all you wanted so eat up honey," Jeff's mom said as she helped herself to a drumstick and happily munched on. 

Not wanting to disappoint her hostess, Maribeth didn't protest when Jeff's mom loaded up her plate a second time. Jeff was so excited to see Maribeth plow her way through her second plate of food while she was commenting on how much she had been overeating lately. 

" I hope your son likes fat women because I've been eating rather well lately." 

"You know I like my women with some extra meat on their bones sweetie," Jeff said. Covering up a burp, Maribeth smiled over at him and blushed. 

"Don't worry about getting too fat for my son Maribeth, he's getting a nice big belly on his own thanks to his last girlfriend who weighed what Jeff, about 280 pounds?" 

Jeff rolled his eyes at his mom, then assured Maribeth that his old girlfriend moved to the West Coast and was no longer in the picture. 

Maribeth was relieved to hear this and stated to lovingly and approving rub Jeff's big growing belly before giving him a peck on the cheek. The rest of the family was working on their 3rd plate of food while Maribeth, who was working on her second huge meal of the day, was starting to slow down a bit. 

"You didn't try the sweet potatoes dear, here, a couple of scoops of these will hold you." That, another glass of milk and 2 big pieces of pie later, Maribeth couldn't eat another bite. Her stomach was packed rock hard and solid with food. 

Jody had just finished her 3rd piece of pie while Jennifer was smothering her 3rd piece in whipped cream. Even Jeff had to loosen his belt as he glanced over seeing his newly fattened and stuffed girlfriend stuffed tightly in her clothes. Maribeth knew she'd be hitting Angela's wardrobe again. 

Picking at a dish of chocolates, Maribeth and Jeff's mom really got along well and his mom insisted she come back to dinner as soon as she could. On the way home, Jeff rubbed his girlfriend's plump thigh and went on about what a great time he had. 

The next day came and Maribeth overate again and now had a 5 pound box of chocolates to munch on in addition to another chocolate cream pie from Jeff's mother. The next day Jeff called to invite her to pizza and a movie with Bob and Angie.

When Jeff came over to pick Maribeth up she had already eaten a huge breakfast and lunch and ate half a chocolate cream pie splitting the whole thing with her mom. Finishing the last of the chocolates as Jeff came to the door she gushed, "Boy am I getting fat," she giggled tho her stomach was growling and she couldn't believe she was hungry again.

At the pizza shop, Angie and Bob were already working on a pitcher of beer and some breadsticks. "I already ordered up a couple of large pizzas and 2 more pitchers." said Bob. 

Maribeth looked over at Angie who was loading up on breadsticks and cheese. She was wearing a button down top that was tight on her fatter, new figure including buttons that gapped trying to confine all her extra sexiness. Angie definately ate very well over the holidays. The 4 of them sat down to beer and pizza for several hours. After splitting 32 pieces of pizza and several pitchers of beer they headed off to the movies where they indulged themselves in candy and popcorn. 

Later that night, Jeff and Maribeth hugged and kissed in the car growing closer and more fond of each other. Jeff told her she was a sweet girl and he absolutely loved her body and told her she was the sexiest woman alive. Maribeth confessed that she thought Jeff was getting hotter with every pound he gained and professed her love of big bellied men to him. Another dinner the next night with Jeff's family where she was lovingly encouraged to overeat again she knew she was in love. 

A few days later back in their dorm room, Maribeth was sitting in bed eating her way through her second row of Oreos while watching TV and waiting for Angie. Angie came in carrying 2 big grocery bags full of junk food and a bag of new clothes to accomidate her somewhat larger figure. 

"Hi Ang, want some Oreos?" The sight of Maribeth pigging out in bed eating cookies like there's no tomorrow was proof that Jeff was definately on her mind. She even had the belly spilling over the front of her panties, Jeff was definately giving this girl some bad eating habits. 

Maribeth handed Angie the cookies as her chubby roomate put the groceries down and grabbed herself a big handful of cookies. "Well we'll have plenty of sweets around here, thats for sure." Angie said. 

She noticed Maribeth had brought in a huge order of fattening goodies as well. "Yeah, I didn't think you'd mind. Ever since I met Jeff I can't seem to stop eating, There must be something about him that just makes me hungry" Maribeth went on, "By the way do you have anything bigger than what I am wearing now Ang?" "Can you see how much weight I've gained?" 

"The holiday break has really put some pounds on me!" Angie chimed in "Yeah I know what you mean but Bob can't keep his hands off me and I certainly won't complain about that." "You're looking really hot these days Maribeth, those couple extra pounds look good on you!" 

"Thanks Angie", Maribeth said. "But its more than a couple. I've decided to let myself go a bit. Jeff is always insisting I don't deny myself so I'm going to listen. Did you know his last girlfriend weighed 280 pounds Angie?" 

Angie squaled with ectasy at the thought. The girls lazed around and grazed the rest of the night both happy that their boyfriends were fat and loving their growing women that way too! The next month saw Maribeth and Angie maintaining this lifestyle. Snacking and huge meals became the norm because of their growing appetites. In just 2 months Maribeth gained 15 more pounds up to 175 pounds and Angie was now up over 195 pounds. The guys were happier and more pleased with each pound the girls gained

to be continued


----------



## chubluvman (Jan 8, 2006)

*Chapter 3*

At Christmas Break, Maribeth's dad was eager to see how fatter his daughter had gotten. During this time her mom was bringing home more snacks and the resulting extra 12 pounds showed. Upon Maribeth's arriving home, her dad had noticed approvingly that another "freshman 15+" that came home with her. 

Several large meals with both her and Jeff's family added another 10 pounds to her already delightlfully plump figure. Jeff's family had noticed Maribeth's weight gain as well. They made her feel comfortable by not only complimenting her but by buying her larger clothing.

Back at the room after the holidays, Maribeth came in to find Angie on the scale. She definately looked a few pounds heavier than when she left before the holiday break.

"I think I"m going to need a job Maribeth; my eating is really starting to get the best of me and I can't seem to buy new clothes fast enough. I'm officially over 200 pounds." Angie said as the needle reset at 203 pounds. 

"I know what you mean Ang, I'm fellng kinda portly myself these days." Maribeth replied, patting her ample hips for emphasis. 

"Bob knows a guy who could get me job in the campus bakery."Angie said, "Maybe he could get you in there too."

"I don't know Angie," Maribeth lamented,"Do you know how fat we'll get if we worked in the bakery. I don't think Jeff would want me if I got that fat." 

Angie assured Maribeth, "Look, has Jeff become more and more interested since you 2 met? I'll bet Jeff would be delighted in your weight gain,I know Bob loves mine."

"Do you really think so Angie, I'm just afraid he won't want a 200 pond girlfriend." 

"Maribeth let's look at all the facts, number #1, you have been seeing each other for 3 months, number 2, your relationship has gotten stronger and more serious, number 3, he hasn't said anything about the 20 or so pounds"

"That's actually 35 pounds Angie," Maribeth interrupted, "I am now a 190 pound woman with an uncontrollable appetite. Even my mom has gotten fatter since I left for school!"

"Jeff loves your fat body Maribeth and you know from the way you've described he and his family treating you that he doesn't want you dieting. "Angie said, adding,"I won't be much help if you plan on dieting because I love to eat and I don't see a reason for you or I to deny ourselves. Let's get over to the food service office and apply for these jobs!"

Maribeth considered Angie's logic. Jeff certainly seemed to be appreciative of her extra curves and to be honest she wasn't eagar to diet anyway. She decided to apply and was accepted.

After the first week of working in the bakery, the girls fit in with all the regulars. Nobody who worked there weighed under 200 pounds except for Maribeth who at 193 pounds was surely closing in on 200 pounds.Since no one cared what was eaten, everyone helped themselves to whatever they wanted. In addition, many girls were able to eat breakfast right at the bakery. 

When Maribeth told Jeff about her job he was very excited and happy for her. He begged her to bring extra pastries home so they could snack on them together while watching TV. 

By Easter the results of their work were truly manifesting themselves on both girl's bodies. Maribeth easily topped the 200 pound mark as she blimped out to 209 pounds and measuing 34-38-46 and had a nice set of plump legs. Angie had grown to 225 pounds and 44-40-46.

During the 3 day Easter Break, Maribeth went home to see her parents. Again her father noticed the new weight his daughter had gained. He was also pleased with another 15 additonal pounds on his wife. Even Maribeth's little sister was gaining weight as her father made sure the house was always filled with junk food. Maribeth was kept plied with food during her stay at home. At Jeff's house, Maribeth pleased his mom by easily cleaning off 3 plates of rich, fattening food, then really pleased her by asking for another slice of chocolate cream pie. 

After finishing that piece of pie, Maribeth said, "You know I know I don't really need it Mrs. Jones, but your desserts are so sinfully delious, could I have another slice of this?" Jeff,s mom willingly cut her son's girlfriend her 3rd large piece of pie that evening. Maribeth was becoming an eating machine and Jeff was loving it. Belching as she left the table, Jeff's mom noticed Maribeth's newest poundage. Maribeth was belching too and excited Jeff when she loosened her jeans while sitting on their couch watching TV. 

Jeff's mom brought out some brownies about an hour after after dinner which all disappeared as she and Jeff watched TV.When Jeff took Maribeth home,her dad insisted that they help themselves to some pizza. Three piecs of pizza later, Maribeth was kissing Jeff goodnight, belching her way up the steps to her bedroom. Peeling the jeans off her body, Maribeth went into the bathroom. Belly sticking out and starting to sag she also noticed how wide she was becoming. She was beginning to understand and really believe Jeff really liked her fuller figure. She knew by the way he felt her up tonight that it was ok to follow her desires and go back downstairs for another piece of pizza.

That summer Jeff and Maribeth got married and had a fantastic wedding supper, served buffet style. Maribeth wound up returning to the line four times and after that had to sit down while her new husband brought her several desserts.

Back at the hotel that night, Maribeth giggled as Jeff popped the button off the pants of his tuxedo. She playfully poked at his newly freed gut and said, "Looks like someone had a little too much to eat tonight." 

"Oh yeah," he responded, "I know a girl who ate non-stop all night!",saying this while finishing the undoing of his pants and further releasing that mighty belly of his downward. "Your dress is almost ready to split at the seams, would you lke some more cookies?" 

"Oooh I"d love some you know I have a weakness for sweets!", she said as she started undressing also. She felt good to get out of that dress which she had to peel off herself due a night of overindulgance. Naked she looked great, 3 fat rolls and her very generously plumpened hips and thighs guarenteed a long night of lovemaking as well as eatng all the rest of the cookies. They got up the next morning very hungry so they went down to the hotel's all-you-can-eat buffet. After several platefuls of fattening food they went to the airport to catch their flight to Aruba.

Even on the island, the two of them spent all of the time lazing around stuffing themselves with the finest, most expensive food on the island.

Upon their return from the honeymoon, Maribeth kept feasting and soon broke the 290 pound mark. While on the trip she had made a few decisions. First she decided to quit school since she felt she needed a job. Next, she planned on being a great wife to her new husband. Jeff got a job as an accountant for Hostess Baking Co., a company that manufacters lunch cakes and pies. Maribeth worked in a large chain grocery store as a back office clerk while also lending a hand in the bakery from time to time. 

Soon the extra treats that Jeff was bringing home began to manifest themselves on their already fat bodies. Jeff made sure that he and his plump secretary Diane would have enough pies and cakes to snack on during the day at work. Meanwhile, Maribeth also snacked on her job and also brought goodies home from work everyday for them to eat that night. As soon as she got home from work she would start on a big dinner for her and Jeff. Jeff would then come home from work with a big bag of treats and would get Maribeth to pick at them while she prepared dinner. Maribeth alwaysmet him at the door with a big can of beer. Two or three platefuls of dinner later found the two of them in serious couch potato mode with snacks watching TV. Meanwhile, beer cans would pile up around them(Maribeth could really put some beer away now too) as buttons would pop off clothes if they weren't already unbuttoned.

A few mre weeks of this lifestyle contributed an extra 22 pouds onto Maribeth who now weighed 312 pounds. Her belly was starting to hang lower as she paraded around the house in too tight clothing. While on the phone with her mom, Maribeth ate an entire row of Oreo cookies just like she did in college. Her mom was complaining that her dad was becoming too amourous for her. She does love the fact that he still finds her attractive at 229 pounds. Then she asked Maribeth if she could pick up a few more packages of chocoate peanut butter cookies for her sister. 

"She'll likely just sit there in front of the TV and eat them by the box." her mother predicted, said admitting also that she regularly helped herself to them as well. Maribeth was absent-mindedly finishing the 2nd row of Oreos by this point in the conversation and assured her mom that she would get Jeff to pick up a case of the cookies for them. 

Filling her milk glass again, Maribeth thought she might as well finish off what was left of the Oreos so she started on the 3rd row of cookies. As she got to the last cookie, she reflected on how great her life had become since meeting Angela and Jeff.She knew that the pounds were going to keep piling on her but she really didn't care since she loved to eat and Jeff loved the results. 

Angie blossomed in similar fashion, plateauing at 255 pounds and using Maribeth as her bridesmaid. Both learned to cook and eat more healthily with the progress of years, but neither has ever deigned to diet.

THE END!!!!


----------



## Observer (Nov 14, 2007)

The missing third chapter of this series was found in pieces on another site.  It has been reassembled with a little editorial license to make the tale complete nearly two years after its first appeared.


----------

